# DS #5210: Captain Tsubasa: New Kick Off (Europe)



## Chanser (Nov 3, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6582^^


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh, I loved that manga! I'd never thought it would get localized.


----------



## signz (Nov 3, 2010)

Erm, there is NO English? lmfao
But yeah, that Release surprised me/us pretty much.


----------



## basher11 (Nov 3, 2010)

im guessing its a soccer game.


----------



## marcus69 (Nov 3, 2010)

O_O release in italian!! O_O


----------



## signz (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok, this game pretty much sucks... Instead of "normal" controls like A=pass B=kick Y=run X=something else
it's like "on enemy-contact -> 4 options (depending if you have the ball or the enemy does, there are different options)" or "press y -> 4 options/commands"...


----------



## zruben (Nov 3, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> Ok, this game pretty much sucks... Instead of "normal" controls like A=pass B=kick Y=run X=something else
> it's like "on enemy-contact -> 4 options (depending if you have the ball or the enemy does, there are different options)" or "press y -> 4 options/commands"...



I guess you never played any Capt. Tsubasa game on the snes...


----------



## signz (Nov 3, 2010)

zruben said:
			
		

> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct, the only one on SNES I played was ISS and I remember that different.


----------



## Mesiskope (Nov 3, 2010)

obvious target audience is obvious.


----------



## signz (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok, I have to admit, after the first match (which I won 5-0), I gotta say the game is pretty good and fun.


----------



## menardi (Nov 3, 2010)

wow!  a captain tsubasa in spanish!?  and...... it called captain tsubasa!?

what happen!!? this is increidble!


----------



## Man_Hunt (Nov 3, 2010)

there is no english

very sad


----------



## Necron (Nov 3, 2010)

Man_Hunt said:
			
		

> there is no english
> 
> very sad


Probably soon there will be one, luckily, my first language is spanish


----------



## highanimalhouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Awesome that this is getting a release outside of Japan!

Sucks that....it's not in English. Time to brush up on French. Je n'en parle pas francise.


----------



## patz (Nov 4, 2010)

I also wonder why didn't they put in English language? It didn't take much effort. They have already translated 4 languages anyway, why not another one.

I hope some translation team pick this up.


----------



## Etalon (Nov 4, 2010)

patz said:
			
		

> I also wonder why didn't they put in English language? It didn't take much effort. They have already translated 4 languages anyway, why not another one.



Because you should learn french or german when you pirate Nintendo DS games. That's why.


----------



## patz (Nov 4, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> patz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not really logical. What if American/British people want to buy this game but it has no English option?


----------



## sadak5 (Nov 4, 2010)

patz said:
			
		

> Etalon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was just sarcastic


----------



## eife (Nov 4, 2010)

I just can't do the kick off... in story mode or in free play...

i think it's an AP...

can anyone test it? I'm on R4 wood latest...


----------



## Master Mo (Nov 4, 2010)

Hopefully this will be successful, since that could show Level-5, that it would be wise to localize Inazuma Eleven... 

Always loved Captain Tsubasa. Always watched it with my brothers


----------



## Fel (Nov 4, 2010)

The NFO isn't there, just a thumb of a paper torn into two parts appears. 

Is German there? If yes, then yay! I can practise


----------



## retrogamefan (Nov 4, 2010)

Hex codes for : Captain Tsubasa New Kick Off (E)

0x000044C0
*1C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 18 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
14 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 10 10 9F 05 B4 10 80 05
1E FF 2F E1 C4 F4 1C 02 F0 95 5F E1 56 A7 A9 39
3E BE AA 36*

0x000049F8
*B0 FE FF EA*

For those of you who want to manually edit the rom but not quite sure how to, you need to :

1. Open the rom in a hex editor
2. Goto location *000044C0*
3. Change the curent data from ? to :
*000044C0:* AB C8 42 7D FC A4 A2 CE 65 4D 07 67 EF 29 57 3A ? *1C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 18 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1*
*000044D0:* 31 DA E4 F4 C1 02 BA E0 DD CF EC 59 98 7B 20 E3 ? *14 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 10 10 9F 05 B4 10 80 05*
*000044E0:* 73 E7 BB E5 86 AD 4C 37 AD AC 66 EB A6 93 13 E4 ? *1E FF 2F E1 C4 F4 1C 02 F0 95 5F E1 56 A7 A9 39*
*000044F0:* AD 6C 14 E0 ? *3E BE AA 36*

4. Goto location *000049F8*
5. Change the curent data from ? to :
*000049F8:* 1E FF 2F E1 ? *B0 FE FF EA*


----------



## inter4ever (Nov 4, 2010)

To finally see this released officially outside Japan, though sadly with no English option......


----------



## raulpica (Nov 4, 2010)

zruben said:
			
		

> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then it's like the ones on the SNES?! AWESOME!! I love Captain Tsubasa 3 on the SNES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not gonna miss this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is even translated in Italian... I still can't believe it


----------



## omarrrio (Nov 4, 2010)

i don't know why, but when the match start, i can't do anything, i pressed all the buttons, and the whole touch screen, what the hell is hapening ??


----------



## Moreno (Nov 5, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> Hex codes for : Captain Tsubasa New Kick Off (E)
> 
> 0x000044C0
> *1C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 18 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
> ...



One question: this code is to what?
Unlock the anti-piracy?


----------



## ShinRyouma (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes, it's AP fix.


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 5, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> Hex codes for : Captain Tsubasa New Kick Off (E)
> 
> 0x000044C0
> *1C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 18 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
> ...




4. Goto location *000049F8*
5. Change the curent data from ? to :
*000049F8:* 1E FF 2F E1 ? *B0 FE FF EA*

dont you mean 000049F0 ...not 000049F8 ?


----------



## Inunah (Nov 5, 2010)

Huh, thought this was Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles. Nevermind, I'm leaving.


----------



## Necron (Nov 6, 2010)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> retrogamefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


000049F8 is correct


----------



## Jei (Nov 6, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Huh, thought this was Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles. Nevermind, I'm leaving.


That's the reaction I see for every Captain Tsubasa game, and I LOL everytime I see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides, Clamp have lost it's magic a long time ago, my opinion though...


----------



## X-Grunger (Nov 7, 2010)

incredible there`s ppl who tend to confuse Captain tsubasa with the clamp thingy Xd
well maybe in u.s.a. its not so popular. Here in south america, captain tsubasa is god.
Super campeones a ganar!!


edit:
key, there`s an ap, old news, but we have an undubbed an a normal version, the normal version doesný have any voices, and the fix only goes for the normal version.
But you know da rules XD find it by yourself


----------

